

Cleanest Blogging Platform? - michaelkscott
http://www.authpad.com/

======
SirPalmerston
Hmmm. I don't know if its just me, but if I go to the Legal or About pages
(though the links in the footer) while logged in, I get taken to the Welcome
page.

Otherwise, pretty nice.

Will you be implementing a "Theme Library" (think Tumblr) where designers can
share themes if it takes off?

I can't see a future for plugins if you want to keep it the "cleanest blogging
platform."

Edit:

I just saw your comment where you said that you're not the developer - I guess
you can't fix those bugs and address those questions...

------
michaelkscott
Disclaimer: I didn't create this app. I saw it on twitter earlier today, and
thought it was a nice blogging tool. (I knew I should have just submitted
without the www, otherwise the HN dupe checker misses it.)

Here's the other discussion from a week ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4521384>

Thanks jrajav

------
epikur
I'm curious, why is there a virtual keyboard?

------
sfard
I like mine more throwww.com

:P

~~~
klibertp
Please, relocate the save button(s) somewhere, maybe to the top of the page. I
needed to scroll the page to find them, which almost ruined otherwise very
nice impression :)

------
smoyer
I tried to use the demo and it popped up the glass keyboard on my iPad. The
instructions say "Press Enter" but all I have is a "Go" button and it doesn't
work!

------
jrajav
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4521384>

~~~
michaelkscott
Hmm... didn't realize this was submitted before. Anyway, it looks like it's
off the front page. Does that mean this post was flagged?

------
lrm
Still waiting for RSS functionality.

